# Bose System Adjustment?



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Just wondering if there was any way to fine tune or adjust the the internal aux and subwoofer amplifiers that come with the Bose package on the upper tier LT, Premier, and RS packages on the GEN 2 (2017-2018). I took a peek at the components the other day and I saw a few inputs and buttons that are begging for me to touch them...Any additional information would be greatly appreciated.


----------

